# Guess who's got a black eye?



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I was returning from my neighbour's house in the dark, 6.30pm, stone cold sober. As I stepped up the low bank from the roadway, my neighbour's dog startled me by letting out a ferocious bark. I lost my balance a little, slipped on the wet grass and before I knew it, I was left cheek in contact with the paved driveway and my glasses (which were thankfully unbroken) were banged into my face, hence a lens-shaped purple 'eye-patch'. Now I know exactly what is meant by the term 'hit by a brick'. 

Luckily my eye is fine and other than a slightly sore wrist, no other damage, not even a scratch. But it was a split second from up to down with a 180 degree twist. Must have looked spectacular. Wonder what the dog thought? Not, "I must try that again" I hope!:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank goodness you didn't break any bones never mind the specs.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

No witnesses? Umm, finding it all hard to believe.
Still stick with your story no one will find out what really happened.
Last time I had a black eye I did it with a towel while drying my face.
None believed that either!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Could have been nasty that. Glad your ok ish.

I think my last one was probably a TV remote.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The only time I had a black eye I was returning home from a meal out by taxi 

I tripped over the Kirb

Hit the gate to my house 

Dislocated my retina 

But didn’t realise it till next day 

When things were hazy , checked by the optition 

It repaired itself 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Never had one yet. Been black and blue after hospital treatments.
Sorry to hear about your fall Viv.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, I acquired my first black eye last autumn harnessing a bridle on a lively pony. It was my fault as he just wanted to get driving. 

Gave Mrs HS a giggle, but it disappeared in a couple of days. 

.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Could have been nasty that. Glad your ok ish.
> 
> I think my last one was probably a TV remote.


Thanks for the good wish! Incoming missile at 12 o'clock? Why does that not surprise me? :grin2::grin2::grin2:.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Yes, I acquired my first black eye last autumn harnessing a bridle on a lively pony. It was my fault as he just wanted to get driving.
> 
> Gave Mrs HS a giggle, but it disappeared in a couple of days.
> 
> .


 Many a black eye from similar frisky ponies myself. Why does their head feel so much harder than ours?

Last time, however, was when I was retrieving something from under a desk with one of those keyboard shelves on runners. I hit the shelf and it shot forward and gave me a lovely black eye. Funny thing was that Chris cut and grazed his head at the same time. We got many a curious glance as we walked the dog together 

I remember when one of the dogs broke my nose when it was tearing round the garden and cannoned into me as I bent down to the washing basket. I got so fed up with telling each and every medic how it happened until I realised it was their way of "checking my story".:wink2:


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Always a joyful talking point from folks who wonder if it was a right hook from the missus !
Glad you got off lightly.
Bill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad you're okay Viv.

10/10 for the style element though


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

barryd said:


> Could have been nasty that. Glad your ok ish.
> 
> I think my last one was probably a TV remote.


Was that when Mrs D through it at you?, just asking >:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops Viv, that was nasty! Glad the bones are intact.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where is she ?

Heard nothing from her since the 16th :frown2:

I hope she hasn't got delayed concussion


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I told you, she's been eaten by the ants 'cos your lemons didn't work. Or maybe she used melons by mistake. Melons are good to keep elephants away, but they don't work for ants. A Fruitcake would know that.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can’t try the lemons 

We’ve got no ants

We have got a couple of young rats

They swim in the pond , eat the fish food 

They really are delightful 

But need to go

So we will trap them and release them well without other houses close to a river

But we will Remember these little rats 

Glossy clean , full of life , that amused us 

And yes we are queer 

It’s a circle of life 

Sandra


----------

